

Apple, Google, Bing, and Search - ZeroGravitas
http://daringfireball.net/2010/01/apple_google_bing_search

======
ZeroGravitas
I find it amusing that it takes an Apple "fanboy" blogger to put the basic
business angle on this story while _Business_ Week takes the Apple vs. Google
rivalry line.

